# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Problme d'impression avec Crystal Reports

## mourad_hulk

Bonjour, 
aprs avoir gnrer un tat avec Crystal Reports, je veux l'exporter sous un format pdf (rpt ou autre) ,mais je rencontre une erreur: 



> Accs refus. Erreur dans le fichier C:\Windows\TEMP\temp_74e8dfec-26f0-42d6-bf7c-0294e3d743f9 {504F405D-25DF-482C-BAD4-A057F472B031}.rpt : Accs refus au fichier de rapport. Il est peut-tre en cours d'utilisation par un autre programme.


je voudrais savoir c'est quoi le problme et y a t'il une solution? 
Merci d'avance.

----------


## tinhinan6

bjr;
*
est ce que vous avez trouver la solution svp .
merci

----------

